# Suggestions



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey I would like people to answer the poll question about my tank

Here are my tank specs 
http://www.mysupertank.cjb.net/

My planned extention to my 10 gallon
A 18 Gallon container, with 2 identical powerheads (in and out) placing all my filters and heaters

Here are the specs for the tank I am looking at getting
30 Gallon w/...
Stand
Heater
filter
gravel
Lights


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Can't get in to see your tank. Your over your bandwidth.


RC


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

my site should work NOW!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's hard to tell from the picture, but the water looks VERY cloudy. Is it or is it just the picture ?


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I say just buy another tank. JMO.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Right now I am having some algae problems that is why the water is cloudy


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

IF your having algae problems to that magnitude id just get a new tank. Not a sole reason to buy a new tank, just youve got a big project there and it would make it alot simpler


----------

